# November Photo Contest



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Our October winner, Sunrise, has chosen a great theme for November:

*"AGAIN??!!??"*

*- Oh please, let's do that again!!
- Do we really need to do that again?
- You want (me) to do what again?!
- He's doing it again <sigh>.

*So let's see all those Golden moments of déjà vu: begging for another great dock dive or roll in the grass/mud/snow, quaking at the sight of the brush or a Halloween costume (), giving us "the look", incredulous that we want _yet another_ sit/stay, or the classic Gromit expression when we're doing something particularly ridiculous (in the pup's opinion). We're looking for portraits and facial expressions here.

As always, you must have *25 posts to enter*, and if you have already won in this calendar year, you are not eligible to enter. Please *attach your photos* rather than linking from a member album, as the latter are not visible to many of us. We will take entries until Friday, November 22nd.

Good luck! ​


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

Sam Dog ( Samantha)
What do mean you can't fill my pool up....


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

I had to combine these three photos to get the full effect of what's happening... Keisel was laying down minding his business till I came by and took his ball and told him to stay. I could only imagine what he was thinking but by his facial expressions.. I feel like he was saying..

"Stay... again? I want my ball!"

If the three photos don't work, I attached just the last photo too because that's the expression that captures the whole thing lol.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

*Please! Throw the ball again!*

We were at the beach, and Max had already retrieved his ball from the surf many times. He wanted more, and would go get it all day long.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

My bridge girl, Lacey: "You want me to get OFF the bed AGAIN?! Just when I was getting comfy! Pffft!"


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

This is Skyler when she doesn't want to listen!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Ranger says, "Not this again..."


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Again? Ya gonna throw the ball again? Puhleeze?????


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

"Oh please??! Again!? Mom?! Please?! More?"


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Excellent...this is going to be fun...


----------



## Goldenssobeautiful (May 22, 2013)

Do we really have to get up?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

^ I think this is a doggy eye roll....


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

*uh, oh...the Big day.*

"Will I have to do _THAT_ again?"


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

You left da picture box on Discovery again. I specifically asked for Animal Planet.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Who's ball is it again?........


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

Have I been a little devil again?!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

*Please...*

Riley: Please throw the ball again.... PLEASE


----------



## ferreira (Jun 20, 2011)

"we are having a moment"


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

I will stare you down for the next 12 hours for that tennis ball.


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

Jasper loved the golf cart at the beach. Needless to say every time we opened his kennel he ran to the golf cart and sat here. 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenAce (Jun 28, 2013)

"MOMMM YOU LOCKED ME OUT AGAIN" 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

..... The furless two legged puppy dumped all the toys on me again .....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I found the ball!!!!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'll wear the silly wig just throw the ball again!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Stinkin again Tuff. Several years ago I never knew what my buddy would roll in when he returned from a jaunt in the woods.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

AlanK said:


> Stinkin again Tuff. Several years ago I never knew what my buddy would roll in when he returned from a jaunt in the woods.


My goodness. Your Tuff is the spitting image of my Homer in this picture. Same color, size,face. What a good dirty boy


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Come on Dad, please let me kiss you ... 'again'!!! 
He truly can't realise he's as big as he is, he must have been a teacup dog in an earlier life!


----------



## NikB8 (Feb 4, 2013)

"Mom I may or may not be stealing socks again...." I'll go with may


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Mommy.....Libby pushed me into the ditch AGAIN!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great entries everyone!

*Just a reminder, the last day to post your entry is FRIDAY, NOVEMBER 22ND!*


----------



## Reese9 (Jan 11, 2012)

Another bath?! Not again!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

You are seriously going to make me do the "wait for the treat that's resting on your foot" trick AGAIN?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mom*

Mom

Can we go swimming, again!!??


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

Let's do it again - please!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great entries everyone, it's going to be very hard as always to pick just one.

I want to remind everyone, *this Friday-November 22nd*, is the *LAST* day to enter the contest. 

Don't miss out on the fun, post your pictures!


----------



## Terri70 (Nov 2, 2005)

Gosh she just can't get enough pictures of me!!! Do I really have to pose for another one AGAIN???


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

BaWaaJige would have me throw his bumpers all day if he could.

Throw it again and again and again!!!!


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

(*In Olympic Park, Seoul Korea*)



*Buddy* "Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee"

*Mommy* " Not again! Stop! There is a police officer blowing a whistle!"

*Buddy* " Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee"


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

mybuddy said:


> (*In Olympic Park, Seoul Korea*)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da Buddee! Ewe get en da beeg beeg twuble fur dat behabior!!! 
Lub Ollivero


----------



## ChasingChase (Feb 2, 2013)

Take me back to the beach...PLEASE!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ilovesandwich (May 1, 2013)

"Please throw the stick again! I'm sitting like I'm supposed to and everything! I can't hardly wait!"









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

This is such an awesome topic. I had WAAAY too many to choose from - I almost couldn't enter because I just wanted to pick them all 

I settled with this one:

*Exasperated Sigh* Again? You really want me to do that again mom?!


----------

